# wheat grass powder



## hilasi (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

I have been using the search button quite often, and gained a lot of info from your experience. 
I have to ask about adding wheat grass powder to the batch. Has anyone tried it before?
My next porject is a Hemp soap (using Hemp seed oil), and I would like to add two Tbls of Wheat grass powder. What would be the best way? 

Hila


----------



## Nao (Jul 5, 2017)

what I remember from using wheatgrass before its fine to add it to the oils or to the soap batter without worrying about lumps. You could mix it with some oil before adding it to the batter/ soaping oils just to be sure though.


----------



## hilasi (Jul 5, 2017)

thanx so much. will have it a go tomorrow.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 5, 2017)

I've never used wheatgrass powder, but based on other powders I have used, I'd make sure to blend it with a small portion of the oils or a portion of plain water reserved from the total water before adding it to your batch. It doesn't usually matter which liquid you use for additives like this -- use which one makes the most sense to you. Stick blend it in until you're sure there are no lumps. 

I've had bad luck when I've added powders to the entire amount of oils or to the soap batter. That's not saying wheatgrass will be troublesome -- it may blend in just fine ... but why risk it when the solution to prevent lumps is so easy?


----------



## hilasi (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you DeeAnna. You are right! not taking any risks here, and it is no trouble at all to mix it with a small portion of the oils.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 5, 2017)

It will make a lovely green colour to start then it will fade, fade, fade to fawn. 
So will spirulina. 

http://thesoapnut.blogspot.com.au/2012/07/going-for-lavender-and-wheatgrass-soap.html?m=1


----------



## HowieRoll (Jul 5, 2017)

I used wheatgrass powder on a batch of soap made March 16, 2016.  The total batch oil weight was 32oz, but I only colored half (16oz) with wheatgrass and used 3/4 tbsp.  It stayed a very pretty green for over a year, and really only in the past couple months has it started to fade (it's been stored in a window-less room in the open air).  

The first photo was taken shortly after unmolding (please excuse the photo quality, lighting, and atrocious pink tile), and the second photo was taken today of the last bar I have from that batch.  You can see the light olive-y color it's faded to.  

For what it's worth, soaps I made over a year ago with French green clay have not faded.  Not that you asked, but just throwing it out there.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 6, 2017)

Using hemp oil and perhaps some french green clay will boost the green and help its staying power. I would also add some ROE to the hemp oil, it oxidizes quickly.


----------



## hilasi (Jul 6, 2017)

Wow, good to know..
Will have to search where to get ROE.
If I do not have it right now, can I use Sodium lactate instead?


----------



## Kittish (Jul 6, 2017)

Don't think so. ROE and sodium lactate serve different functions in soap. ROE helps slow or prevent oxidation and sodium lactate helps harden soap.


----------



## hilasi (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanx


----------



## hilasi (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey, 
Good job, everybody. I attached photos of the result, while the soap is still curing. I love this colour, I think it fades with dignity.
The fragrance, though, did not turn up so well. I used Tea tree essential oil and Sandalwood. They have barely overcome the strong scent of the Wheatgrass powder, and it smells more like lemongrass now. 
Thank you all for you support and sensible advices. 

Hila


----------



## SPowers (May 10, 2020)

I have a bucket of Barley Grass Power in my pantry... I decided I didn't like the taste of drinking so after reading this post I think I wil try it in soap!


----------

